# Budgie loosing lots of feathers



## budgiekisses (Dec 27, 2018)

I got a female budgie named Pixie a few days ago from someone who didn’t want it anymore. She is loosing some contour feathers and lot of down feathers. The budgie looks normal from the front and back but when she stretches her wings or scratches you can see her missing feathers. She is moulting at the moment but my other budgies don’t moult like this. Is she plucking feathers?

Ps. She is currently living with a male budgie in 30cm x 30cm cage (I know this is too small and I’m going to move them to a much bigger one after they finish quarantine). She is active and alert and likes to play with toys.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It looks to me like a heavy molt which is why the chest looks so splotchy and the head has a lot on pin feathers. Give her some additional protein sources like egg food or a hard boiled egg or cooked quinoa to help with the feather growth.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Can you get a picture of her back for us?

While she does look as if she is going through a heavy molt, she may have been plucked by another budgie if she's been in a cage with other birds since you indicate the problem is on her back...*


----------



## budgiekisses (Dec 27, 2018)

OK, thanks for the advice!


----------



## budgiekisses (Dec 27, 2018)

FaeryBee said:


> *Can you get a picture of her back for us?
> 
> While she does look as if she is going through a heavy molt, she may have been plucked by another budgie if she's been in a cage with other birds since you indicate the problem is on her back...*


Hi Deborah, this is a picture of her back. It looks fine unless she stretches or scratches.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*From the pictures posted, it appears your budgie is simply molting. 
Feeding additional protein as Cody recommended during the molt will be helpful.
If you feed quinoa, please make sure you rinse it several times before cooking it.

Budgie Molting

Miserable Molting
*


----------



## budgiekisses (Dec 27, 2018)

Thank you so much for the Cody and Deborah! I will try and feed Pixie a boiled egg. :001_tongue:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi Sindy, to me also, it looks like a very heavy molt. Nothing to be worried about . Sometimes molts are heavier than others, and some individuals molt more heavily as well.


----------

